# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.15 - Nokia5, Nokia6, Nokia6CN, new features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.15 - Nokia5, Nokia6, Nokia6CN, new features* 
Supported CPU List:
 Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8226 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8626 (SnapDragon 400) 
 Qualcomm MSM 8926 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8228 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8628 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8928 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm APQ 8009 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8209 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410)
 Qualcomm MSM 8917 (SnapDragon 425)
 Qualcomm MSM 8929 (SnapDragon 415)
 Qualcomm MSM 8936 (SnapDragon 610)
 Qualcomm MSM 8937 (SnapDragon 430)
 Qualcomm MSM 8939 (SnapDragon 615)
 Qualcomm MSM 8940 (SnapDragon 435)
 Qualcomm MSM 8974/A/AA/AB (SnapDragon 801)
 Qualcomm MSM 8952 (SnapDragon 617)
 Qualcomm MSM 8953 (SnapDragon 625)
 Qualcomm MSM 8956 (SnapDragon 650)
 Qualcomm MSM 8976 (SnapDragon 652)
 Qualcomm MSM 8976 Pro (SnapDragon 653)
 Qualcomm MSM 8992 (SnapDragon 808)
 Qualcomm MSM 8994 (SnapDragon 810)
 Qualcomm MSM 8996 (SnapDragon 820)
 Qualcomm MSM 8996 Pro (SnapDragon 821)
 Qualcomm MSM 8998 (SnapDragon 835)   *- Original Nokia phones line ( HMD Global ) supported - WorldFirst!*
 Nokia 5 ( all TA-10xx revisions )
 Nokia 6 ( all TA-10xx revisions )
 Nokia 6CN ( all TA-10xx revisions ) 
 Supported operations:
  Read Info ( Identify )
  Format FS / Reset Settings
  Reset FRP
  MemoryTool 
  Read Firmware
  Flash Firmware 
 Since all Nokia Devices are encrypted from factory - Reset UserLocks and Forensic useless.
 Strictly recommended NOT use "Force Flashing" option with Nokia devices!
 After Flashing/Reset device may stuck on boot - just use VOLup + Power Key, until device will not reboot 
- Main 
 FH Protocol updated and revised
 Core revised, no more stuck boot problems
 MSM8976 Pro new revision supported  
- Flasher
 DefaultBoot setting removed, complete auto 
 SafeRegions detection improved 
- More Secure and Generic types supported
 MSM8909, MSM8916: Generic Secure Chinese types, Alcatel and some Oppo
 MSM8976, MSM8953, MSM8956: Generic Secure Chinese types, Alcatel, Lenovo and some others
 MSM8936: Cover more Cyanogen based models
 MSM8976 Pro: new revisions and more models 
- Service operations improved
 FormatFS operations revised ( Repair and ForceFix mode )
 Xiaomi account reset revised 
  -> Reset MI Account revised
  -> MICloud Services remove enabled 
 Disable services must be used after complete device offline setup! 
- Firmware Reader engine updated
 New types supported ( brand-specific and generic types )
 Files verification revised
 Nokia Series support  
 -> Unlike other "solutions" CM2 make FIRMWARE BUT NOT A USELESS PLAIN DUMP ( i.e. cloning )
 -> That means all device unique data, security etc. will remain safe after flashing!  
- Other 
 DataDirect engine updated
 Some other improvements and fixes  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

